# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Informacion mbi të dhënat e kompjuterit

## benseven11

informacion mbi kompjuterin
nqs do te klikoni Start/run/msinfo32
do ju hapet nje dritare qe jep informacion mbi sistemin 
te ndare ne kategori po te klikoni tek shenjat e plusit anash
ju hapet pamja e plote e nenkategorive ne hardware dhe software
po te klikoni ne nje nga fjalet ne listen e nenkategorive psh I/O,memory,IRQ
ose ndonje tjeter ne panelin djathtas ju jepet informacion i plote
Po te klikoni tek tools lart keni nje menu me mjete si controll te sistemit te
skedareve,skanim disku,kontroll regjistri,riparim IE dr watson etj
ndihmon shume kur ke probleme,kompjuteri nuk punon mire
me poshte eshte nje fotografi si duket

----------


## La_Lune

Ok ja se si mund te veproni per file te koruptuar ose te humbur ...

START ==== RUN===== shkruaj ne kuti  *sfc* ======Start 


nese 1 ose me shume file kan probleme ateher zgjidh  * UPDATE VERIFICATION INFORMACION* dhe kliko OK
dhe prit sa te mbaroj pune 

Perpara se ta mbyllesh kutin me lart qe te ka dal kliko SETTINGS 
dhe aktivizo (sheno kutit e vogla me nje klikim te muosit) 

CHECK FOR CHANGING FILES
CHECK FOR DELETED FILES 

keto te duhet per te ardhmen

Nese ke probleme perseri me filet mund te besh te njejeten procedure por ki parasysh se ske pse aktivizon perseri ato lart. sa shkruan ne kuti *sfc* dhe START  kompiuteri i gjen vet gabimet dhe te thote cte besh  :shkelje syri: 

shpresoj te kem qene ndopak e qarte ne shkrim .... se harrova kjo per WIN98  

kiss kiss ~~~LOruSHja~~~

----------


## benseven11

Shume bukur Lori.Shume e sakte dhe me shume vlere
faleminderit.Sapo i mbarova nje kontroll dhe riparova nje dll file

----------


## La_Lune

np ylli nice teme lal vertet

----------


## edspace

Për windows NT, 2000, XP ndryshon pak procedura

1. start > run > sfc /scannow > shtypni OK
2. Nqs një skedar është i koruptuar ose mungon atëherë windows do kërkojë që të vendosni CD e windowsit në kompjuter dhe fillon i kopjon skedarët e nevojshëm. 

Ky proçes mund të dojë shumë kohë në varësi të kompjuterit që keni.

----------


## shoku_sar

per te hequr programet qe nuk doni te fillojne kur ndizet komputeri perdorni komanden:

start>>run>>msconfig dhe pastaj klikoni "startup" tab.
per windows XP DHE 2000 duhet marre nje file "MSCONFIG.EXE" dhe kopjohet ne c:\winnt\systems32  folder. nqs ju duhet file me dergoni nje pm dhe e dergoj.

----------

